# Hold-down clamps for...everything (LARGE PHOTOS)



## Niki (25 Jul 2007)

Good day

There are many methods and instruments for "Hold down clamps" and I think that I know most of them including the "You can buy at..." method that I don't like so much 

So, I made them myself to fit to the my jigs.

As you will see, it's so easy and cheap to make them and you can even use one, for a few tasks.

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP020.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP021.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP022.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP023.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP024.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP025.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP026.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP027.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP028.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP029.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP030.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP031.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP032.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP033.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Hold%20down%20clamps/DP034.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Jul 2007)

Hi Niki

Thank you for sharing. That is excellent.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## AndyT (25 Jul 2007)

Seconded! It's really generous of you Niki to take the time and trouble to give us all the benefit of your ingenuity. And I like the way you include extra details - like the easy way to taper the ends of the cut rod, and the shoe polish.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (25 Jul 2007)

Superb! So clear and easy to understand, thanks Niki

(You've set one hell of a standard for 'how to' posts :wink: )


----------



## woody67 (25 Jul 2007)

WONDERFUL Niki - one day..................... I might give some of your amazing techniques a bash!! :shock: :shock: 

Thank you

Woody


----------



## halken (25 Jul 2007)

Well done i think you have done a grand job. Its just the sort of thing a newcomer like me wants to see. More posts like this please


----------



## Niki (25 Jul 2007)

Thank you so much for your very kind replies

I forgot (well, at the age of 62+....) and nobody ask why I'm using the knob with wing nut...

In the case that I work with the same thickness boards, I adjust the threaded rod height, lock it with the wing nut, and clamp/un-clamp only with the knob....please have a look at the pics...


----------



## engineer one (25 Jul 2007)

as usual niki good work well explained.

sure you know this, but the accepted way in the engineering world of bodging when cutting threaded rods is to leave a nut on the rod below the cut so that after wards you remove the nut and that raises the thread so you can get a nut back on. iwould suggest that you try this next time with your grinding method. leave the nut on the rod, round over as you do, then move the nut back to the top, any waste will then come off with the nut, and it really will be easy to put back.

paul :wink:


----------



## Niki (25 Jul 2007)

Thank you Paul

I know this method (I better know...I was aircraft mechanic 13 years) and I'm using it when I'm cutting bolts that cannot be chucked in the drill (and have to file them by hand).

With the threaded rod, I found that I don't need it, the grinding gives me almost factory edge and very smooth entry of the nut.

niki


----------



## woodshavings (25 Jul 2007)

Niki, thanks for your excellent ideas - very much appreciated.
John


----------

